# tornando alla finestra e cominciando a



## prinzarthurfeuer

Ciao amici , 
Spero che tutti voi stiate benissimo. 

Ho una domando. 
Mi sono imbattuto delle frase in cui due gerundio sono usati nello stesso tempo. 

Per esempio; 
*
“* me ne vado*”* disse Marco, *tornando* alla finestra e *cominciando* mettere i suoi quaderni nello zaino. 

Nella frase, non ho capito bene la sequenza degli azioni. 

Questa frase vuol dire? : 
Marco prima disse, poi tornò, e dopodiché cominciò a mettere ? 

Sono molto confuso ☹️

Grazie per il vostro tempo. 🌺🙂


----------



## ohbice

Ritorna verso la finestra e contemporaneamente dice "me ne vado".
Quindi prepara lo zaino.


----------



## prinzarthurfeuer

D’accordo, i verbi “dire” e “tornare” si svolgono contemporaneamente. 
Dopodiché , il verbo “cominciare” si svolge. 

Okay ho capito benissimo adesso. 
La ringrazio per avermi aiutato. 
Questa mi turbava, ma tutto è chiaro, 
grazie. 😊😇


----------



## bearded

Vedo che hai fatto la stessa domanda nel forum inglese:
2 present participles at the same time
e allora sarei curioso di  sapere qual è la fonte dei tuoi esempi. Li hai presi da un libro (scritto in inglese o in italiano?) oppure si tratta di frasi composte o tradotte da te?


----------



## prinzarthurfeuer

bearded said:


> Vedo che hai fatto la stessa domanda nel forum inglese:
> 2 present participles at the same time
> e allora sarei curioso di  sapere qual è la fonte dei tuoi esempi. Li hai presi da un libro (scritto in inglese o in italiano?) oppure si tratta di frasi composte o tradotte da te?


Ciao, leggo Harry Potter e piccoli brividi in italiano e in inglese nello stesso tempo. Ma questa problema esiste in entrambi lingue. 😞
Ho cambiato le frasi , prima di scrivere qui.

Ma queste frasi mi turbano molto. Perché, Tutte le volte che io li vedo, non capisco il significato della frase. 

Per esempio, 

“Mi sento bene” disse Tom, tornando al divano e fissando i gattini in giardino. 

In questa frase; il dire accade prima , e poi il tornare succede e alla fine il fissare si svolge ? 

Oppure ; 
I dire e tornare si svolgono contemporaneamente ma il fissare succede dopodiché ?

Oppure; il dire succede , e contemporaneamente i tornare e fissare si svolgono? 


Per questo posso rescrivere questa frase così? Quale sarebbe corretta, secondo Lei ? 

• Tom disse” mi sento bene” e poi tornò al divano e dopodiché fissò i gattini in giardino. 

Oppure 

• Tom disse “ mi sento bene” , mentre tornava al divano e dopo fissò i gattini in giardino . 

Oppure 

• Tom disse “ mi sento bene” , mentre tornava al divano e fissava i gattini in giardino. 

Grazie per suo tempo 🌸🙂⭐️


----------



## bearded

prinzarthurfeuer said:


> • Tom disse “ mi sento bene” , mentre tornava al divano e dopo fissò i gattini in giardino


Io intenderei la frase proprio così.
Tuttavia, per essere sicuri, bisognerebbe conoscere la disposizione della stanza, e in particolare se dal divano si vede il giardino..


----------



## prinzarthurfeuer

Grazie mille 😇
Se dal divano si vede il giardino ,potremmo intendere così ? 

Tom disse” mi sento bene “ , mentre tornava al divano e fissava i gattini in giardino.


----------



## bearded

prinzarthurfeuer said:


> Tom disse” mi sento bene “ , mentre tornava al divano e fissava i gattini in giardino.


Si potrebbe anche intendere che guardava i gattini in giardino durante il suo percorso verso il divano, cioè mentre era ancora in piedi.  Quei gerundi sono (forse volutamente) un po' imprecisi, e io non sarei in grado di dare una risposta davvero risolutiva.


----------



## prinzarthurfeuer

Ho capito . Ha ragione. 
La ringrazio per avermi aiutato. 😇


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che.
Però qui nel forum noi tutti ci diamo del tu.


----------



## ohbice

Permettimi una domanda: ma se sono azioni contemporanee, oppure se sono in successione e leggermente sfalsate nel tempo, a te cosa cambia?
Supponiamo che Tom sia in grado di usare gli occhi, la bocca è le gambe contemporaneamente: le tre azioni si svolgono tutte all'istante 0. Supponiamo invece che Tom abbia delle difficoltà a fare tutto insieme, quindi dice qualcosa, poi cammina, poi guarda. Ma a te che problemi crea? Si tratta pur sempre di una manciata di secondi...


----------



## prinzarthurfeuer

bearded said:


> Non c'è di che.
> Però qui nel forum noi tutti ci diamo del tu.


Okay , certo 😇


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Ma a te che problemi crea?


Per gli effetti pratici, sarei d'accordo con te. Però penso che l'interrogante sia interessato soprattutto alla grammatica, cioè all'uso italiano dei gerundi.


----------



## prinzarthurfeuer

ohbice said:


> Permettimi una domanda: ma se sono azioni contemporanee, oppure se sono in successione e leggermente sfalsate nel tempo, a te cosa cambia?
> Supponiamo che Tom sia in grado di usare gli occhi, la bocca è le gambe contemporaneamente: le tre azioni si svolgono tutte all'istante 0. Supponiamo invece che Tom abbia delle difficoltà a fare tutto insieme, quindi dice qualcosa, poi cammina, poi guarda. Ma a te che problemi crea? Si tratta pur sempre di una manciata di secondi...


Mi sono reso conto che il gerundio si usa spesso in italiano. Per questo, per me è molto importante usare il gerundio. Adesso ho capito.


----------



## Starless74

Non mi pronuncio sulla versione inglese, anche perché non siamo nel forum adatto, ma a futura memoria e consultazione mi preme sottolineare come in italiano un siffatto uso ripetuto (o meglio, sintatticamente parlando: "coordinato") di due o più gerundi denota una certa sciatteria di stile che, a chi voglia imparare a scrivere in italiano come prinzarthurfeuer, consiglierei di non prendere ad esempio.

Il dubbio del nostro interrogante era dunque doppiamente legittimo,
a prescindere dal suo grado di conoscenza della lingua (che, per inciso, da come scrive mi è parso già ottimo  ).


----------



## prinzarthurfeuer

Starless74 said:


> Non mi pronuncio sulla versione inglese, anche perché non siamo nel forum adatto, ma a futura memoria e consultazione mi preme sottolineare come in italiano un siffatto uso ripetuto (o meglio, sintatticamente parlando: "coordinato") di due o più gerundi denota una certa sciatteria di stile che, a chi voglia imparare a scrivere in italiano come prinzarthurfeuer, consiglierei di non prendere ad esempio.
> 
> Il dubbio del nostro interrogante era dunque doppiamente legittimo, a prescindere dal suo grado di conoscenza della lingua (che, per inciso, da come scrive mi è parso già ottimo  ).


Ti ringrazio.😇


----------



## Armodio

Due gerundi semplici non si può dire che imbruttiscano lo stile e la fluidità.
In sé, la contemporaneità è la caratteristica temporale che il gerundio semplice veicola in casi simili; parafrasabile col _mentre+verbo finito _ di cui sopra. _Ma sedendo e mirando..._
Se ritorno al divano e contemplazione dei gattini si svolgono simultaneamente tra loro e contemporaneamente al _dire_, tutto risulta logico e lineare.
Se, ad esempio, la contemplazione dei gattini avvenisse solo una volta accomodatisi sul divano, dovremmo ricorrere ad un altro tipo temporale (_e poi/dopodiché...)_ o a soluzioni sintattiche alternative (_e si mise a fissare...)._


----------



## prinzarthurfeuer

Buonasera,  ho capito questa frase e il tuo spiegazione , grazie mille ☺️ 

ma, ho visto un’altra frase oggi. Questa mi ha confuso. 😞

Tom andò di sopra, *aprendo* l’armadio e *mettendosi* la camicia. 

In questa frase, si capisce che Tom prima andò di sopra , dopo che fu entrata nella sua stanza , aprì l’armadio. Dopodiché, si mise la camicia. Tutti i verbi si svolgono in periodi diversi. ( non ne sono sicuro ma credo di sì 🙃)


Perché, Tom non avrebbe potuto aprire l’armadio, se fosse stato al piano inferiore. 

Inoltre, finché non trovò questa camicia, non poté indossarla.

Nonostante ciò, in questa frase , due gerundio sono usati, ma credo che questa situazione sia diversa. ☹️

Nella frase precedente, ( “Mi sento bene” disse Tom, tornando al divano e fissando i gattini in giardino.) , tutti i verbi possono svolgersi contemporaneamente . Ma in questo caso, non riesco a intendere che tutti questi verbi (andare, aprire e mettersi) si svolgono contemporaneamente. 

*Come si capisce questa frase ? *( Tom andò di sopra , poi aprì l’armadio e dopodiché si mise la camicia?. ) forse no 😣


Grazie per tuo tempo 🌸🙏🏻⭐️


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:
> 
> Cerchiamo di non divagare - si possono trovare migliaia di esempi d'uso del gerundio ma questo non significa che si possano discutere tutti in questo thread.*


----------



## lorenzos

Starless74 said:


> un siffatto uso ripetuto (o meglio, sintatticamente parlando: "coordinato") di due o più gerundi denota una certa sciatteria di stile





Armodio said:


> Due gerundi semplici non si può dire che imbruttiscano lo stile e la fluidità.
> In sé, la contemporaneità è la caratteristica temporale che il gerundio semplice veicola in casi simili; parafrasabile col _mentre+verbo finito _ di cui sopra. _Ma sedendo e mirando..._


Starless è stato forse troppo perentorio ma dopo obbrobri come
_- *“* me ne vado*”* disse Marco, *tornando* alla finestra e *cominciando* mettere i suoi quaderni nello zaino.
- “Mi sento bene” disse Tom, tornando al divano e fissando i gattini in giardino.
- Tom andò di sopra, *aprendo* l’armadio e *mettendosi* la camicia._
un invito alla cautela a me sembra doveroso.


----------



## Pietruzzo

prinzarthurfeuer said:


> ho visto un’altra frase oggi. Questa mi ha confuso. 😞
> 
> Tom andò di sopra, *aprendo* l’armadio e *mettendosi* la camicia.


Bisognerebbe capire dove hai visto questa frase. Per me è scorretta. Si direbbe piuttosto "andò..., aprì...e si mise.


----------



## prinzarthurfeuer

Pietruzzo said:


> Bisognerebbe capire dove hai visto questa frase. Per me è scorretta. Si direbbe piuttosto "andò..., aprì...e si mise.


Ho visto questa frase su Wattpad.


----------



## Pietruzzo

prinzarthurfeuer said:


> Ho visto questa frase su Wattpad.


Non so cosa sia ma evidentemente non è il posto adatto per raffinare la conoscenza dell'italiano.


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> Non so cosa sia ma evidentemente non è il posto adatto per raffinare la conoscenza dell'italiano.


Confermo, conosco il sito e trovo cose a dir poco esilaranti. 😂


----------



## Armodio

Prinz, qua di esempio in esempio si spazia dal plausibile all'illogico.
Quel che abbiamo provato a spiegarti è il valore di simultaneità che assume il gerundio semplice in frasi simili.
Se io _vado di sopra_+_apro l'armadio _è chiaro che queste due azioni non possono essere simultanee (a meno che questo armadio lo si apra tramite comando elettronico a distanza durante il mio tragitto): l'armadio posso aprirlo o prima o dopo, ossia _vado di sopra dopo aver aperto l'armadio _oppure _e poi apro l'armadio.
 _Diverso il caso di _vado di sopra mettendomi la camicia: _le due azioni possono coesistere. Al pari di _vado in  giro per le campagne ascoltando la musica _o _guido l'auto pensando a mio figlio e masticando nervosamente una gomma._


----------

